# Embellished yo-yos



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

These are all recently made old school fixed axle yo-yos, made from a solid block of wood...no glue holding the sides and axle together.

Italian ColorPly "terror-top" and matching storage box with cast epoxy resin cabochon embellishments:



Peek-a-boo lid with rose engine embellishments:




Italian ColorPly "terror-top" with cast epoxy resin cone embellishments:



SpectraPly yo-yo with guitar volume and tone knob embellishments:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2021)

Incredible assortment of yo-yos! These are so creative! Ever heard of the National Yo Yo Museum in Chico, CA? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Incredible assortment of yo-yos! These are so creative! Ever heard of the National Yo Yo Museum in Chico, CA? Chuck


Thanks...yes, the Chico museum has one of my yo-yos on display. It's a Tom Kuhn No-Jive Mandala limited edition that I jeweled a few years back. One of fifty produced, and the only one with this jewel pattern/coloring:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2021)

Man thats some cool work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2021)

You have a rose engine? I am soooo jealous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 12, 2021)

Awesome. Brings back so many memories of seeing a couple of different yoyo champions demonstrate their skills. Your woodworking skills are just impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2021)

Great stuff Ed! Is a terror-top a yo-yo/top combo?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Great stuff Ed! Is a terror-top a yo-yo/top combo?


A Terror-Top is a combination top and yo-yo. Some skilled players can go from yo-yo mode to top mode on the fly. The name comes from a comment a friend made about 20 years ago when he first saw the design: "it would be really terrible if you catch that thing the wrong way :-)"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> You have a rose engine? I am soooo jealous!


Thanks...yes, rose engine lathes are very cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2021)

Amazing! Even more jealous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2021)

Just spectacular work, very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow. 

I have spoken...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2021)

Ed D. said:


> A Terror-Top is a combination top and yo-yo. Some skilled players can go from yo-yo mode to top mode on the fly. The name comes from a comment a friend made about 20 years ago when he first saw the design: "it would be really terrible if you catch that thing the wrong way :-)"
> View attachment 199990


Good Lord are you going to send deep down another rabbit hole!!


----------

